# ported and polished intake



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm a fairly new 2004 GTO owner and i would like to start doing some engine upgrades, however i don't have much cash right now. Can anyone tell me how much horsepower gain i could expect out of gettin my intake ported and polished, putting a larger throttle body on and then doing a tune with a programmer? Thanks!


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm new also but from My undrstanding the bigger throttle and porting the intake may net 3-5HP above 6500 rpm's since thats the only time the intake requires more flow on a stock motor. The tune with a wide band O2 can make a good difference but how much will depend on the car and driving area.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The LS6 intake mani on the 04s is pimp. Porting it nets virtually no HP. If anything, I'd look into a FAST or Typhoon(better for budget). Personally, if you aren't going to run a decent cam, I wouldn't bother with the intake because you aren't maxing out the airflow on it anyway. Think of it this way, it is used on the 400hp LS6 so you got atleast that much room to play with.

I made the mistake of buying a ported intake mani/TB for my car. Got nothing out of it other then slightly better throttle response.

The LS2 intake main on the 05-06s sucks stock because it is a 2 peice design and done crappy. Ported on a stock car nets them about 15+HP.

Tunes will net you alot of HP stock. I've seen 15-25HP on these cars. Handhelds are decent for the price, but if you plan on serious mods down the road, might be worth spending a little extra on HP Tuners if you feel up to it.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> The LS6 intake mani on the 04s is pimp. Porting it nets virtually no HP. If anything, I'd look into a FAST or Typhoon(better for budget). Personally, if you aren't going to run a decent cam, I wouldn't bother with the intake because you aren't maxing out the airflow on it anyway. Think of it this way, it is used on the 400hp LS6 so you got atleast that much room to play with.
> 
> I made the mistake of buying a ported intake mani/TB for my car. Got nothing out of it other then slightly better throttle response.
> 
> ...


In terms of handheld tuners what units are good? there seem to be a ton out there and im not sure which ones are good or crap? Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a Diablosport tuner with out of the box tune it adjusted the fan settings and added alot of timing down low and tapered off as RPM's rised IAW HPTuners. You have to have alittle skill too to tweek the tune on it. Before you tune with anything handheld or tuning software make sure you have a wideband. Small adjustments should be fine as long as you keep an eye on STFT, LTFT, and O2 readings keep them in check. Diablosport is one of the best, but I'm not saying that it is the best.

With a self ported TB, diablosport tune, and JBA shortie headers I dynoed around 325rwhp. Before the headers w/diablosport tune on a different dyno and a hot day and our 2k+ altitude I dynoed around 317rwhp.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok thanks a lot, ive been reading up on tuning so maybe i'll have a go at it soon


----------

